# Married to Mexican, can I get resident VISA w/o income requirements?



## amberbergara (Dec 23, 2014)

My husband is a Mexican citizen, he has been here about 12 years. We have been married since May, and want to make Mexico our primary residence in about a year or so. His house there is paid for and he will have a few thousand in savings as will I when we go over. I will have income coming in from the US, app 850/monthly, but with 2 kids (mine from a previous marriage) that won't meet the income requirements for getting a residence VISA. Is it possible ti get an exception to that based on circumstance?


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

You would be eligible for a Vinculo Familiar visa. No income requirements for this visa.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Married to a Mexican and you want a Visa?
Your marriage license if you were married in the US has to be apostilled. If married in Canada it must be legalized as there is no apostille option for Canadians. Once in Mexico have apostilled / legalized marriage license translated by a certified translator. Then register with Civil Registro. Once that is done and your FMM tourist card remains valid (good for 6 months) apply as a Temporary Resident. They will give you a one year visa, a year later one more year temporary resident visa, then after a total of two years a Permanent Resident visa. Financials are not required.

If married in Mexico start by making sure your marriage is registered with Civil Registro.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

cscscs007 said:


> Married to a Mexican and you want a Visa?
> Your marriage license if you were married in the US has to be apostilled. If married in Canada it must be legalized as there is no apostille option for Canadians. Once in Mexico have apostilled / legalized marriage license translated by a certified translator. Then register with Civil Registro. Once that is done and your FMM tourist card remains valid (good for 6 months) apply as a Temporary Resident. They will give you a one year visa, a year later one more year temporary resident visa, then after a total of two years a Permanent Resident visa. Financials are not required.
> 
> If married in Mexico start by making sure your marriage is registered with Civil Registro.


If you apply in Mexico under the "Vinculo Familiar" law they will give you the option of a 1 to 4 year Residente Temporal visa. They require you to be on a Residente Temporal for 2 years before going to a Residente Permanente. No need to renew a RT after 1 year.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Once you have your Residente Temporal visa, your children with FMM tourist permits may apply for Residente Temporal under the familial rules. So try to get your ASAP, so as not to have to take the children out and back into Mexico with fresh FMMs.
Then, after you satisfy the two year requirement and change to Residente Permanente, you can apply for your children to become Residente Permanente in the same manner.
Eventually, you can elect to apply for naturalization, as can your children. Then, no more problems; dual citizenship.


----------

